# Podcast anyagok letöltése, és internet kapcsolat nélküli hallgatása



## kalimera (2022 Június 15)

Podcast anyagok egyszerűen letölthetőek, és internet kapcsolat nélkül is hallgathatóak.
Szükségünk van egy RSS olvasóra.

Grover Podcast program beszerzése a Windows áruházból:





RSS link:





RSS link másolása:





RSS link beillesztése:





Feliratkozás:





A három pontra kattintva kiválasztható a letöltés:





Letöltve:





Podcastek beszerzése az áruházban:





Gyorsan összeszedhető 21 csatorna:





Beállítások:





Például megváltoztatható a letöltés könyvtára (tároló), ami alapesetben a következő:

C:\Users\felhasználói név ( például: Kovács )\Music\Grover Podcast

Megjegyzés:

A program arra is alkalmas, hogy egyetlen kattintással (Podcastek frissítése) átvizsgálja az összes feliratkozott csatornát, és tételesen jelzi a változásokat.


----------



## Professor Hangoskönyv (2022 Június 17)

kalimera írta:


> Podcast anyagok egyszerűen letölthetőek, és internet kapcsolat nélkül is hallgathatóak.
> Szükségünk van egy RSS olvasóra.
> 
> Grover Podcast program beszerzése a Windows áruházból:
> ...


Köszi!


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 17)

Hozzáadás a lejátszási listához:





Lejátszási lista:


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 17)

Letöltve:





Mappa:


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 18)

Sajnos az RSS link nincs mindenhová kitéve, hogy egyszerűen beilleszthető legyen.
A Podcast áruházban (Podcastek beszerzése az áruházban) lehet témára vagy névre keresni:





A Grover Podcast csak egy a sok lehetőségből.
Asztali számítógépre, telefonra, táblagépre sok egyéb program is használható.


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 18)

Podcastek frissítése + Még nincs Meghallgatva:





A program átnézi az összes feliratkozott podcastet, hogy van-e valahol új anyag.
Az értesítéseknél láthatóak az új részek.
Ezek a "Még nincs meghallgatva" elejére kerülnek.
( Nálam ez a lista üres volt, ezért szerepel ott csak egy tétel. )


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 20)

Jó összefoglaltad, az elején így kezdtem:

*„Szükségünk van egy RSS olvasóra.”*

A Grover Podcast és a Windows 10 (a sok képpel) csak egy példa, mindegy ki hogyan oldja meg.
Ha valaki tud működtetni bármilyen RSS olvasót akármilyen eszközön, akkor már nyert ügye van.
Szerencsém volt, hogy az ajánlott Grover Podcast a Windows 10 operációs rendszeren rögtön jól működött.
5 perces munkával elértem, hogy azokat az anyagokat is kényelmesen és egyszerűen letölthetem, amiket eddig nem tudtam.
Mellesleg kaptam egy olyan programot, ami átnézi az összes feliratkozott helyet, hogy van-e új anyag, jelenleg 54 podcastetről van szó, és folyamatosan bővül.
A többi apró kényelmi szolgáltatásról nem is beszélve.

Firefox + Feedbro:





https://addons.mozilla.org/hu/firefox/addon/feedbroreader/

Ahogy a képen látszik, itt is van lehetőség letöltésre (mentés másként), de magunknak kell gondoskodni arról hogy beszédes nevet kapjon a fájl.
Ehhez képest a Grover Podcast mindenképpen jobb megoldás, mert például eleve magyar nyelvű, és pontosan azt tudja, amire szükségünk van.
Nincs lehetőségem, hogy sok módszert bemutassak.
Csak arra akartam felhívni a figyelmet, hogy van mód az anyagok letöltésére, és internet kapcsolat nélküli hallgatására.

Képek vs. linkek:

A Windows áruház alkalmazásainak a beszerzését (képernyő képeit) nem lehet linkelni, nem egy böngésző programról van szó, az maga is egy alkalmazás (program) ami a számítógépemen fut.
Hasonlóképpen a számítógépemen futó Grover Podcast vagy Total Commander program képernyő képeit is lehetetlen linkként megadni.
Ahol lehetőségem van linket megadni, minden esetben megtalálható.


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 20)

Uncle Nick RSS linkje ismert, mindegyik eszközzel stabilan megtalálom.
Tudomásom szerint Professornak még nincs RSS linkje.
RRS linknek léteznie kell, mert csak akkor lehet az RSS olvasókkal elérni.

Gépész:



https://anchor.fm/s/54a7e834/podcast/rss


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 20)

glisser- írta:


> De van kéred?
> Most én mondjam amit unclere mondtál "ismert"?


Persze, ne titkold el, ha már ismered.


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 20)

glisser- írta:


> Önállóan Professor rss:
> https://anchor.fm/s/875aebf0/podcast/
> rss


Köszönöm a többiek nevében is.
Ha más hasonló témájú RSS linket is ismersz, kérem, ne tartsd magadban.


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 20)

Ennél többet nem tudok adni, már két egymástól teljesen eltérő programmal is megmutattam, hogy stabilan elérem:



https://anchor.fm/s/9a4eab98/podcast/rss







( Az URL végét azért satíroztam ki, mert látszik a valódi neve. )


----------



## kalimera (2022 Június 21)

Képek vs. linkek:

Linkelni *internetes* oldalakat, képeket, programokat ... lehet.

A Windows áruház alkalmazásainak a beszerzését (képernyő képeit) nem lehet linkelni, nem egy böngésző programról van szó, az maga is egy alkalmazás (program) ami a számítógépemen fut.
Hasonlóképpen a számítógépemen futó Grover Podcast vagy Total Commander program képernyő képeit is lehetetlen linkként megadni*.*
Ahol lehetőségem van linket megadni, minden esetben megtalálható.

Amikor ide felkerül egy kép, automatikusan link is készül hozzá, internetes (linkelhető) tartalom lett.

Grover Podcast program beszerzése a Windows áruházból:



https://canadahun.com/attachments/grover-podcast-jpg.1865764/



RSS link:



https://canadahun.com/attachments/rss-link-jpg.1865779/



Azzal már meglennél elégedve, ha így kapnád őket?

Tegyünk egy próbát:

Linkeld nekünk a számítógépeden képnézővel megjelenített bármelyik képet vagy valamelyik Office programmal megnyitott dokumentum (táblázat) képét.


----------

